# Anyone make their own Refried Beans?



## vyapti (Jan 16, 2009)

I made refried beans a couple weeks ago.  The were decent, but a bit bland.  I seasoned them with onions & garlic, a jalapeno and some cumin, cilantro and lime juice.  This time, I'm thinking of adding a Corona to the cooking liquid and, maybe add some more cumin and garlic.

I'm just wondering if anyone else makes their own and, if so, what works well for you?  Thanks =)


----------



## jennifer75 (Jan 16, 2009)

You forgot the salt.  Salt salt and more salt.  I've never made my own, but I've watched the M.I.L make hers, and what I see is salt.


----------



## vyapti (Jan 16, 2009)

jennifer75 said:


> You forgot the salt.  Salt salt and more salt.  I've never made my own, but I've watched the M.I.L make hers, and what I see is salt.


Oops, my bad.  I do add salt too.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 16, 2009)

I make our refried beans.  I cook my pinto beans with onions, garlic, bay leaf, and serrano chiles.  Cover them with water and cook until the beans begin to wrinkle, then I add some bacon grease and cook until the beans are soft and stir in salt to my liking and the beans are barely moist.  Then I heat some more bacon grease in a skillet and saute some onions and garlic until tender.  Once the onion and garlic are done, I add one large tomato, seeded, and chopped.

To incorporate the the onion-garlic-tomato mixture to the beans, I scoop a spoonful of the beans into the mixture and mash everything to a paste.  Then I add that back to the beans and stir until well mixed.

To make refried beans, I melt a quantity of bacon grease in a skillet and put in the cooked bean mixture and cook and mash until creamy, adding more bacon grease as necessary.

If you don't have bacon grease, lard can be substituted.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## vyapti (Jan 16, 2009)

Incidentally, coconut oil makes a great substitute for lard.  I made tamales with it recently and they turned out well ... especially for my first time.


----------



## nappi (Jan 23, 2009)

Katie E said:


> I make our refried beans.  I cook my pinto beans with onions, garlic, bay leaf, and serrano chiles.  Cover them with water and cook until the beans begin to wrinkle, then I add some bacon grease and cook until the beans are soft and stir in salt to my liking and the beans are barely moist.  Then I heat some more bacon grease in a skillet and saute some onions and garlic until tender.  Once the onion and garlic are done, I add one large tomato, seeded, and chopped.
> 
> To incorporate the the onion-garlic-tomato mixture to the beans, I scoop a spoonful of the beans into the mixture and mash everything to a paste.  Then I add that back to the beans and stir until well mixed.
> 
> ...



i tried to make some the other day to go w/ my nachos 
but they taste good

 ill have to try this recipie


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 23, 2009)

I was watching Viva Daisy a new Latin cooking show on food network and last week she made these that looked great and were on the healthy side.

New Style Refried Beans (Frijoles Refritos Estilo Nuevo) Recipe : Daisy Martinez : Food Network

I have not made these but will in the future.


----------



## Leolady (Jan 23, 2009)

Katie E said:


> I make our refried beans. I cook my pinto beans with onions, garlic, bay leaf, and serrano chiles. Cover them with water and cook until the beans begin to wrinkle, then I add some bacon grease and cook until the beans are soft and stir in salt to my liking and the beans are barely moist. Then I heat some more bacon grease in a skillet and saute some onions and garlic until tender. Once the onion and garlic are done, I add one large tomato, seeded, and chopped.
> 
> To incorporate the the onion-garlic-tomato mixture to the beans, I scoop a spoonful of the beans into the mixture and mash everything to a paste. Then I add that back to the beans and stir until well mixed.
> 
> ...


 
Did you work at the same Mexican restaurant I did?


----------



## Katie H (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope.  Never worked in a restaurant.


----------



## vyapti (Jan 23, 2009)

OK, I made them the same way:  beans, onions, garlic, cilantro, jalapeno, lime  and cumin.  This time I added a beer to the cooking water (and added a couple to the cook) and it made all the difference.  The flavors accented the beans, but were still mild.  A pound lasted two days.  I think I'll make more this weekend.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jan 24, 2009)

I make 1 crock pot of refries every week.It's great to have ready ahead of time,very versatile for many recipes.And side dishes.

I'll start a pot in the late afternoon on the lowest setting.Covered.By morning it's then ready to be finished up,with seasonings and such.

I use a large crock pot to cook them in.The 6 qt Rival.

4 cups Pinto Beans..Washed thoroughly

Add them to the crock.Pour water just past the top of the beans.They will expand as they soak.More water will be needed as they cook.

I keep a pitcher at room temp handy.That helps maintain the crock temp.It won't take as long to bring it back up to the set temperature.

I personally don't add any salt or any other ingredients to the beans during the cooking time.Only after wards.Salt added before the beans are tender will keep the beans hard.

After the beans are fully cooked. Ladle a few spoonfuls into a blender,add just a little of the water from the pot about1/2 cup,per batch. I add about 5 ladles of beans per pitcher.Blend or puree until they are the consistency that you prefer.Add them to a large bowl.Set aside.Then do it again for the next batch.It will take about 4 batches per crock.Don't hold me to that 

On the last batch,from the crock.Drain off the remainder of the water.Reserve 1 cup.Add the pureed beans from the bowl,back to the crock.Set it on low.Stir thoroughly.
I then add all the spices,Chili Powder.Cumin,Salt,Pepper,etc.Warm it all up.

I used to make them the hard way.Watch the stove all day,mash by hand,season to taste.Glad I wised up and found a simple way to make my own.It gets done now 

Good luck.

Munky.


1 large crock pot.

4 cups Pinto Beans

Water.

Blender

Bowl

Imagination


----------

